# New hub kits?



## Blake (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm gonna swap out the hubs on my alumacraft 1542's trailer. Who makes some good quality kits I can buy?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 23, 2015)

For quality, I used NAPA in my last one because I was in a hurry.
For cheap, ebay has many kits at decent prices.
shop around on the net. Just make sure each hub includes the
back seal and the front washer under the cotter pin.

Edit: why do you want to swap the whole hub 
instead of just the seal and bearings?


----------



## Blake (Aug 23, 2015)

It's just easier and not that much more expensive to swap the whole thing. Plus I want bearing buddies on the new set, and my old hubs have that crappy grease fitting in the back that I don't want anymore.


----------

